# 10 pound Chihuahuas?



## ButterLover

Well, when I first got Butter, the lady told me "He is 6 pounds!" I thought tiny, because Littleman was 5 pounds. So when I got him..well..he wasn't that tiny. The woman said that no one would take him or breed him because of his size. We're in the process of getting his Papers (He has to be neutered first) so I know he's full bred (Because both his parents have papers. Not only that, but his siblings are all 4-5 pounders..and He's 10 :O. The vet wants him to get down to 7, but to me he seems like a good weight.

Are there such things as 10 pound Chihuahuas?

The reason why I'm asking is because Zach's Stepmom is throwing a fit because I was suppose to get a small dog. So she's trying to get his Dad to tell me that he needs to go. I was also suppose to get a female for littleman..but I honestly do no have the money to breed. (Not interested in it anyways). They swear up and down that there are no such things as 10 pound chihuahuas.


----------



## msmadison

if you look on here, there are plenty of larger chihuahuas. the 'standard' might be 2-6, but it looks like a lot of people have bigger pups. we're thinking madison will be 7-8 (as is her vet). 10 lbs in NOT a huge dog, as long as butter is healthy and getting lots of exercise.


----------



## TLI

There are many 10 lb. Chi's. Not uncommon at all. You will find 5/6 to be the norm of the standard these days, but many weigh more than that. A Chi under 5/6 lbs. full grown is out of the norm these days.


----------



## TLI

I believe the standard needs to be changed. You can look all around the net, and find only a handful that mature out at under 5/6 lbs.


----------



## msmadison

T, you own the whole handful  

Yeah, we're actually happy madison is going to be a little bigger. she was so fragile at 2.2 when we brought her home!


----------



## TLI

msmadison said:


> T, you own the whole handful
> 
> Yeah, we're actually happy madison is going to be a little bigger. she was so fragile at 2.2 when we brought her home!


:lol: I'm not sure how that happened! I was hoping for all of them to mature out around 4/5 lbs. It seemed like each one I got they got smaller on me. :lol: I figured it was fate after ending up with 4 tiny tots. 

7/10 lb. Chi's are still very small dogs. And like you said, they are so much easier to take care of.


----------



## ButterLover

Ok good  I was worried that he had gotten into a sewage plant and mutated or something. I love his size. He's not to small to where I have to watch my feet and he's the perfect size to hug on. Thank you all very much!


----------



## MarieUkxx

There are bigger Chi's and I love them just as much as the tiny ones. My Lola is very big. Just because they're bigger it doesn't make them any less a Chi. They still have all thos adorable chi traits just in a bigger package.


----------



## huskyluv

We've met plenty of 10+ lb chihuahuas and I think most of the chi's that I've met are above the breed standard for weight anyway.


----------



## Lin

My Buford is over 10 lbs. and I know he's chi through and through. I went when my sister took her Maggie (5 lbs.) to have her bred to Sugar Ray (4 lbs.) so I'm not sure where this big boy came from but I love him to bits.


----------



## Rosiesmum

One of the reasons in the UK that we are seeing bigger and bigger Chihuahuas is the amount of pet owners and back yards breeders etc having pups from their over sized pets. 

Jago is about 8lb and so big for a Chihuahua but still a small lad. My preferred weight is about 4 to 5lb. Ultimately if you (generalising) would like a Chihuahua that looks like a Chihuahua and is a reasonable size, it's important to go to breeders who breed to maintain standard (as well as health and temperament of course.) 

I would much rather have a chihuahua that erred on the larger size than smaller!!!

x


----------



## Tanna

Paco runs between 6 and 7 lbs and that's perfect for me. If I had a relly small chi, I would worry constantly, the littles are very cute, but they need alot more attention as they seem so fragile. Paco still seems really small to me at this size but he's very healthy and nice and solid.


----------



## Ivy's mom

To me 10 lbs is still considered a small dog. Not necessarily in a chi, since standards are2-6 lbs but still small. Willow is 9 lbs but she needs to loose weight. She got fat after her spay and being a cobby doesn't help with that either. . But yes......there are many chi's out there over the 6lb mark and are much more managable than the smaller ones. I know, I have Ivy and Fern that are under3 lbs, and Willow is much easier for the kids to handle than the teenie girls.

Lori

Lori


----------



## Gingersmom

Tanna said:


> Paco runs between 6 and 7 lbs and that's perfect for me. If I had a relly small chi, I would worry constantly, the littles are very cute, but they need alot more attention as they seem so fragile. Paco still seems really small to me at this size but he's very healthy and nice and solid.


Ummm Abby's not that fragile...LOL she's 2.5lbs of spitfire. I prefer between 3.5-4lbs..although I do have two at around 6lbs....


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

When I got Cesar the vet told me that chihuahua's are usually three to seven pounds. He is seven and a half. My Ava is a little under three. But I have seen bigger chihuahua's but most people associate chihuahuas with the smaller sizes because I know some people always ask me is he pure breed and when I say yes they ask well isn't he a little big. No he is average. My Aunt Ginger has a nine pound long hair chihuahua looks like a little fox and there is nothing wrong with him. All types of dogs can be different sizes and shapes. My sister has yorkies and a lady on her forum yelled at her telling her that her boy was not pure breed and she shouldn't be allowed to say he is. He is papered but he is a big yorkie. So I would tell your boyfriends stepmom that it is your dog and you are keeping him that it isnt't her choice of what kind of dog you get or what sex, it is what you want. Sorry so long I just hate it when people always have to say something about dogs just because they don't meet their standards.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

Rosiesmum said:


> One of the reasons in the UK that we are seeing bigger and bigger Chihuahuas is the amount of pet owners and back yards breeders etc having pups from their over sized pets.
> 
> Jago is about 8lb and so big for a Chihuahua but still a small lad. My preferred weight is about 4 to 5lb. Ultimately if you (generalising) would like a Chihuahua that looks like a Chihuahua and is a reasonable size, it's important to go to breeders who breed to maintain standard (as well as health and temperament of course.)
> 
> I would much rather have a chihuahua that erred on the larger size than smaller!!!
> 
> x


I got both of my chihuahua's from backyard breeders and they have great temperments. I got most of my dogs from backyard breeders or from people I knew. I think temperment is based on the owner and how they train them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

It's not the standard, but it is common. Venus is 13. She's very muscular though. She looks like a furry body-builder lol. I do think the woman we got her from lied to us though, because I see some rat terrier in her. But she's still my baby girl, and I love her with all my heart.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

lilbabyvenus said:


> It's not the standard, but it is common. Venus is 13. She's very muscular though. She looks like a furry body-builder lol. I do think the woman we got her from lied to us though, because I see some rat terrier in her. But she's still my baby girl, and I love her with all my heart.


I really like your Venus I think she is lovely.


----------



## lynx8456

Jasper was only 3 lbs when we brought him home @ 12 weeks
old and now at 1 year he is 11.5 and holding steady since 
June. He just went through some major growth spurts. 
Vet says he is healthy for his height and length so 
I don't worry about it. I just make sure now that he
doesn't get any larger. His sister is only 3lbs at a year
and his brothers are all 7lbs or less. Mom is 7lbs
and dad is 6lbs so you never know what you are
going to get. I do think the standard should be changed
because many not so reputable breeders go to 
"extreme" measures to ensure "small" chis.


----------



## msmadison

yeah, exactly!
madi's been sleepy this week - i think she's going through another growth spurt!


----------



## Chiboymom

I love them all, tenny tiny and big and gorgeous...Draco falls right in the middle at 6 pounds and he will probably be 7 when all is said and done. Every single one is special and unique.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Cesar's Mommy said:


> I really like your Venus I think she is lovely.


Thank you


----------



## lilsunshine0304

My mom had a Chi that was 13-15 lbs, he wasn't fat by any means, he just seemed to have longer legs. If he was any thinner you would have been able to see his bones. So I wouldn't think that 10 lbs is such a big deal, its still small.


----------



## rcj1095

Oh you guys, chi's range so much. My niece has a 10 lb. chi that has pedigreed parents. I swear, I've seen them and his parents. He is bigger boned and muscular but total full chi. They are such special animals and from what I've learned, the standard probably should be changed. It really is still small. My mini doxie is 10 lbs. and he is still "small".


----------



## kobi0326

My Kobi is 9.5lbs, (although I suspect he's not full Chi even though the guy we got him from said he was). I don't mind his larger size, he's so much more huggable and doesn't feel as fragile as little Butters does!


----------



## toby'smom

Toby is a nice 12 pounder. very lean and tall. Sasha on the other hand is a very FAT 10 pounds. She could stand to lose about three pounds the vet tells me. I think they are still a great size.


----------



## pam6400

Oh my, I thought I was the only one with "larger" chis. Frankie is a nearly perfect 9 lbs. and Ben is a chubby 10 lbs. We have been trying to help Ben lose a little by giving fewer treats. He really does not eat any more than Frankie, which is practically nothing. Mine are nice and healthy and we LOVE THEM!!!!!!


----------



## ButterLover

Thankyou guys !


----------



## Kioana

lol i was told jamoka was going to be 4lb! and he's 11lbs now! but i'm oh k with his weight because i wasn't looking for size. also when he was younger the vet would complain that he wans't putting on weight so her just made to 11lbs and the vet said he's at a nice weight


----------



## peapod

Elmo's a bigger chi, I've no idea what weight he is but I suspect he could do with dieting for a week or so, he gets loads of excercise tho. When he was 12 weeks he was just over 2lbs. One of my daughters friends has a chi from the same breeder and he's tiny, so you really can't tell what you're going to get.
I do get fed up with people saying he can't be a chi cause chi's fit in bags, even on here he's been called "huge" and the "least chi like looking baby around" Either way Elmo is Elmo and we love him to bits


----------



## gypsyeye805

My Baby Eggz is 1yr 3mons old and weighs 7.9lbs. and thats after gaining a lb since he's been home (2 weeks today). Vet says he can maybe stand to gain another lb, but not much more than that. So I estimate hel'll be somewhere close to 9lbs when it's all said and done. He's got really long legs and the weight gain has made him look more height/weigh proportioned .....I can't really imagine him being any smaller.


----------



## Rosiesmum

Thankfully in the UK the breed standard has been amended 

Size Weight: up to 2.7 kgs (6 lbs), with 1.8 - 2.7 kgs (4 - 6 lbs) preferred

While larger Chihuahuas are great I HAVE ONE 

If back yard breeders/pet owners start breeding from larger and larger dogs, it stands to reason the breed will get bigger and bigger until they don't resemble Chihuahuas at all!

Those not breeding to maintain standard (a Chi that looks like a Chi) will often use much larger bitches in the hope they'll have a larger litter. 

In the UK it is happening with Pomeranians....those not bred by reputable breeders are whoppers! Same happened with Yorkshire Terriers over here and most people don't even realise that ALL Yorkies should be small....not the huge standards they have bought 

At the end of the day personal choice and as I have said, I'd rather a larger more robust Chihuahua than a tiny little dot.

x


----------



## rcj1095

peapod said:


> Elmo's a bigger chi, I've no idea what weight he is but I suspect he could do with dieting for a week or so, he gets loads of excercise tho. When he was 12 weeks he was just over 2lbs. One of my daughters friends has a chi from the same breeder and he's tiny, so you really can't tell what you're going to get.
> I do get fed up with people saying he can't be a chi cause chi's fit in bags, even on here he's been called "huge" and the "least chi like looking baby around" Either way Elmo is Elmo and we love him to bits


Elmo is one of my favorites. Love his look!!! Sure looks like a chi to me.:coolwink:


----------



## rebel_yell

peapod said:


> I do get fed up with people saying he can't be a chi cause chi's fit in bags,


This made me chuckle...I have a couple of bags that both of mine could fit into...they sit in the closet collecting dust! Bruce is 4 lbs and Lola is about 5 lbs. but neither of them fit the "standard" (outside of weight) as it is today with the AKC. The standard has changed so much over the years. There was a thread on here around the time I first joined in which someone had posted pics of Chi's and their changing appearances throughout history. It was really interesting, I'm going to look for it and I'll add it to my post if I can find it! And by the way, Elmo is one of my favorite Chi's on here, he is a stunner!


----------



## *Tricia*

Elmo is one of my favorites too!!
I agree about there being lots of larger chi's, but if the vet says your dog should lose a few pounds, I'd follow his advice. No matter how much they weigh, it's important to make sure they're at a healthy weight, as they are known for heart problems. Your Butter is very cute


----------



## ola amigo

If you love them who cares what they weigh. I have three Chi's and all three weigh different weights. Largest one is 8-9 lbs and smallest 3-4 lbs at the moment. But they all have amazing personality traits and are happy cuddly little tikes. x x Just enjoy them x


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS

Perfectly normal..Out of my 7 babies 3 are over 10 pounds...just more to love!


----------



## MarieUkxx

Anne Elmo is gorgeous. I agree with you though it get's annoying when people say things like that. My own sister even said to me the other day Lola's not a real chi is she? It got me angry. Of course she is. I think Elmo is such a cutie.


----------



## Dazy Mae

I agree with all comments here...Both my girls are 7 lbs. and whether they would have been 3 lbs. or 10 lbs. would have made no difference. Why would someone say that just because the dog weighs 10 lbs.!! Loving them is all that matters


----------



## TLI

Someone mentioned that breeding larger bitches is what is contributing to bigger Chi's, but I know many larger Chi's that come from average sized parents. I'm not real sure what everyone's view is of "big," but even the larger of the standard at 6 lbs. is still a very very small dog. I've mentioned this before, but the whole weight thing really confuses me when it comes to the Chi. You really can't base a "size" with a "weight" in my opinion. Just take a look around the boards here and you will see 2.5 lb. Chi's that are the same size as 3.5 lb. Chi's, and 3/4 lb. Chi's that are as big as 6 lb. Chi's. 

In all honesty, the larger Chi is so much more common these days, even from show breeders, that I'm not sure why the standard hasn't been changed by now. I know that the pups that are showing are unaltered (which keeps their weight down) and they start showing them at 6 months of age. By the time they reach their adult weight they are finished. So why not change the standard to reflect a more realistic view. I mean honestly, how many Chi's do you see that are 2/3 lbs. full grown?


----------



## rcj1095

Dazy Mae said:


> I agree with all comments here...Both my girls are 7 lbs. and whether they would have been 3 lbs. or 10 lbs. would have made no difference. Why would someone say that just because the dog weighs 10 lbs.!! Loving them is all that matters


Love the sweaters and your new siggy!!!


----------



## carrera

Carrera'seight goes up and down, right now I think shes at about 8 lbs. Last time at the vet (3 months or so ago) they weighed her in at 9 lbs. If she were to go any lower then 7 lbs. you would she her bones.8 is a good weight for her, shes very slendor and slim, just very long, I'd say shes well over a foot long so her weight is distributed well. 
Oh and by the way- Carrera is pure bred as well with papers, her mom was 8 and dad was 7 lbs.


----------



## FBRaRrN

I have two 10 pound chis and one 8-9 pound chi


----------



## BABY BABS

Both of my chis are out of the "standards" weight. My little one, Babs, is 7.5 - 8 pounds and my Lovee is at least 14 pounds. We haven't weighed her recently, the last time she was 13 lbs and I think she's getting heavier. Lovee was considerably smaller than her siblings. When I chose her she was the runt of the litter and looked half as big as her siblings. Her siblings are now 3.4 and 4 lbs. I know this sounds like an excuse, but she truly is bigger boned than Babs. Babs has a narrow chest cavity and Lovee has a barrel. They both have the same feel at the ribs. I love them both and worry a little less about Lovee than Babs.


----------



## BABY BABS

Oh and I forgot. Elmo is absolutly adorable He actually looks like my Lovee. Black with white chest, long coat.


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Abbie is on the small side but my sister-in-laws chi's are both over 10lbs! One is 11 the other around 12 and they are perfectly healthy not over weight.


----------



## Kellie J

I also have a large chi. He is about 11 lbs and all muscle. As you can see there are plently of larger chis. I love the larger ones (even though I have a 5lb one too) as they are really good on long walks and great at agility etc.


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Kellie J said:


> I also have a large chi. He is about 11 lbs and all muscle. As you can see there are plently of larger chis. I love the larger ones (even though I have a 5lb one too) as they are really good on long walks and great at agility etc.



Yes & much easier to find lol.. My SIL's are so cute and not as dependant as Abbie. You don't have to worry as much about them jumping off the bed etc.. With Abbie being so small I worry about her falling off of it. She can't go up stairs etc.. There are a lot of pluses to the larger ones too. I think they are all sweet!!!


----------



## Ccrosb1

Litlbitprincess said:


> Yes & much easier to find lol.. My SIL's are so cute and not as dependant as Abbie. You don't have to worry as much about them jumping off the bed etc.. With Abbie being so small I worry about her falling off of it. She can't go up stairs etc.. There are a lot of pluses to the larger ones too. I think they are all sweet!!!


----------



## Ccrosb1

I have 4 chihuahuas, 8 pound. 2 that are 5 pounds, and my 4 month old puppy that is 11 pounds my family swears hes not full blooded but I have seen parents and grandparents and he is beautiful just bigger. Hes my big baby. Also hes long haired so he looks even larger.


----------



## Tracygeorge1966

Rosiesmum said:


> One of the reasons in the UK that we are seeing bigger and bigger Chihuahuas is the amount of pet owners and back yards breeders etc having pups from their over sized pets.
> 
> Jago is about 8lb and so big for a Chihuahua but still a small lad. My preferred weight is about 4 to 5lb. Ultimately if you (generalising) would like a Chihuahua that looks like a Chihuahua and is a reasonable size, it's important to go to breeders who breed to maintain standard (as well as health and temperament of course.)
> 
> I would much rather have a chihuahua that erred on the larger size than smaller!!!
> 
> x


My little Chi is 8-9 lbs, but she looks good not fat but I did cut back on cookies!
She was only 2lbs when we first got her.
She’s just perfect for cuddling!!


----------



## CuddlesMom

My girl was 7 lbs last year but honestly seemed a little too skinny. I switched her food (for other reasons) and now she is 8 lbs and is at a perfect weight. She's still a little skinny, but not nearly as much as she was before. I'm so glad she's not overweight.

I did let her eat as much of her old food as she wanted, and she often wouldn't even finish it. So I was feeding her enough.


----------



## vivdesena

Chiboymom said:


> I love them all, tenny tiny and big and gorgeous...Draco falls right in the middle at 6 pounds and he will probably be 7 when all is said and done. Every single one is special and unique.


----------



## vivdesena

Tracygeorge1966 said:


> My little Chi is 8-9 lbs, but she looks good not fat but I did cut back on cookies!
> She was only 2lbs when we first got her.
> She’s just perfect for cuddling!!


we were told we were buying a teacup chi we bought her at 2 mos and she weighed 1 1/2 lbs she’s now16 mos old and weighs 10 lbs but she’s not fat at all so i know she’s not a tea cup but i had no idea she was going to be 10 lbs but that’s ok there’s more of her to love i’m wondering is chi’s becoming larger now a days or what is the explanation of her weight? but like i said she’s not at all overweight


----------



## webater930

Boats for sale
We have contacts worldwide that can build or locate hard to find parts. We are happy to assist in that custom project you are working on.
boats for sale – Kraken Sailing


----------

